# Puppy in trash bag in dumpster



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

God bless Kate for saving that pup.I know God understands her missing church to save a living animal.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

*what!!*

That is horrible. How do people do that. Yet it happens way too much. Breaks my heart. Bless the person that saved the pup..


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

The same thing can be said of the people who put their own babies into the dumpster too  

A sick world we live in


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Urgh makes me sick to the stomach, why do that, if you dont want the puppy, the least you could do is take it to a shelter not throw it away, disgusting!


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

I could not imagine how many heartless individuals are doing these things. They do not realize the value of these pets.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Its example like this why there should be harsh animal laws when realistically there are next to none. 

Where I live there were lots of cases this summer of dogs dying in cars. One was that this young couple got an 8 week old puppy and went to the mall and shopped, leaving the puppy in the car with the windows up in 90 degree weather. It died fast, the girl also worked at a pet store. 

To people like this animals are disposable and treated as objects rather than a life. Makes me sick.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

If I was on my way to church and found a puppy in the dumpster, I would have done the same thing. Good for Kate!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Its example like this why there should be harsh animal laws when realistically there are next to none.
> 
> Where I live there were lots of cases this summer of dogs dying in cars. One was that this young couple got an 8 week old puppy and went to the mall and shopped, leaving the puppy in the car with the windows up in 90 degree weather. It died fast, the girl also worked at a pet store.
> 
> To people like this animals are disposable and treated as objects rather than a life. Makes me sick.


Those people should be charged with Animal Cruelty and made to volunteer time in a rescue or shelter place for at least a year and if not completed their driver's license suspended until they comply.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I recently heard about a dog that was set on fire in Belfast.
Some people are monsters.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

